# 9/17 night



## 0verKill (Sep 9, 2014)

Went out tonight caught a 24 in red and a 26. Lost a couple as well . Caught 5 blk snappers and a blue n called it a day. Also drove over a rattlesnake.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

well thats a nice mixed bag of fish. where did you get'em at.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

beautiful fish and that is my favorite kinda rattle snake!


----------



## SpeedoJosh (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice haul!!! I can't remember the last time I caught a slot red


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

What were you using? I may hit the octagon pier (Bob Sykes) or Pickens pier tomorrow morning.
Irish


----------



## Bloodhawk762x39 (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome cooler full! I have the itch to go tonight now. I wouldn't mind a few black snapper that size on the grill tomorrow.


----------

